# Hackinstosh HP Omen



## Furriox (1 Juin 2017)

Bonjour j'aimerai savoir si les composant et le disque dur externe sont compatible au Hackintosh merci!! Ordinateur https://www.topachat.com/pages/deta...que_est_w_porgam_puis_ref_est_in10100151.html
Et le disque dur https://www.topachat.com/pages/deta...brique_est_w_dde_puis_ref_est_in10093342.html je voudrai au moins qu'il soit compatible Yosemite


----------



## polyzargone (2 Juin 2017)

Salut,

Tu n'as pas choisi la voie de la simplicité en prenant un portable et un portable qui à priori est doté de la technologie Optimus. Cela dit, avec les GTX 10xx Pascal, je n'en suis pas certain. À voir donc…

Quoiqu'il en soit, ça ne sera pas simple, en tout cas pas autant qu'avec un Desktop.

En ce qui concerne le disque externe, aucun problème. Il est tout à fait possible et facile d'installer le système sur le media de son choix (tu peux même le faire sur une carte SD si ça t'amuse). Pas besoin de ruser ou de bidouiller contrairement à Windows .

Enfin, pour Yosemite, tu peux faire une croix dessus. Le CPU étant un Skylake, tu ne pourras pas installer autre chose que El Capitan 10.11.*4* *minimum* !


----------



## Furriox (2 Juin 2017)

Merci de ta réponse mais je veux bien installer EL'CAPITAN ou sierra mais je comprend pas je peux où je ne peux pas installer un hackintosh??


----------



## Furriox (2 Juin 2017)

Je pense préfère profiter de la carte graphique que du Hackintosh car moi je voiler un mac pour pouvoir installer Final Cut Pro et travailler plus facilement mais bon tant pis


----------



## polyzargone (2 Juin 2017)

Au point de vue matériel, il n'y a pas de réel problème car même Optimus peut se contourner.

Mais dis toi bien que ce sera compliqué, bien plus compliqué qu'avec un Desktop et que tu risques d'y passer beaucoup de temps et que tu n'arriveras pas forcément à une machine 100% fonctionnelle pour autant. Il est même très probable que tu doives changer la carte WIFI/BT par exemple.

Je ne dis pas ça pour te décourager mais il faut en être bien conscient. Et comme tu m'as l'air de débuter, je ne suis pas sûr que commencer par un portable soit ce qu'il y a de mieux.

Mais bon, si tu es motivé alors lance toi et tu verras bien où ça te mènera .



Furriox a dit:


> moi je voiler un mac pour pouvoir installer Final Cut Pro et travailler plus facilement



Pour FCP, c'est plutôt une CG AMD qu'il te faut…


----------



## johnios (7 Juin 2017)

rares sont les portables compatibles hackintosh... et tu ne choisis pas la facilité avec celui là et comme c'est optimus tu ne peux pas utiliser la nvidia, tu peux oublier. De plus tu auras à cracker le bios du portable pour pouvoir désactiver le msr lock et les parametres de mémoire vidéo, et également patcher toi même les tables acpi pour espérer faire fonctionner le rétro-éclairage les touches fonctions le son la veille le rétro-éclairage l'usb3 la sortie hdmi le lecteur de carte, etc...

J'ai un hackbook ( clevo w330u 13' avec écran rétina ) 100% fonctionnel et mis à jour facilement en 10.12.5 car l'ensemble du matériel est compatible, sauf la carte wifi intel interne que j'ai remplacé par une broadcom compatible à 100% avec macos

tu peux oublier les solutions clé en main ou tu as juste à cliquer sur des cases à l'installation qu'on trouve avec les desktop, sur portable tu vas te manger violemment un mur, sans jeu de mots


----------



## polyzargone (7 Juin 2017)

Il y a quand même un espoir d'en faire un Hackintosh puissant car comme je le soupçonnais, il n'y a pas d'Optimus sur ce modèle :



> La technologie NVIDIA Optimus est toutefois absente car elle est incompatible avec G-Sync qui elle est de la partie. G-Sync fait en sorte de synchroniser au plus juste la GTX 1060 avec l’écran pour assurer le meilleur rendu possible.



Source

Je pense que c'est comme ça pour tous les laptops récents qui ont des GTX 10x0 (architecture Pascal).

Cela dit et comme @johnios l'a souligné, il restera beaucoup de boulot à faire.



johnios a dit:


> rares sont les portables compatibles hackintosh..



Disons plutôt qu'ils sont plus compliqués à configurer et donc que la plupart des gens lâchent l'affaire assez rapidement faute de temps ou de connaissances.

Mais ils ne sont pas si rares que ça en fait.



johnios a dit:


> De plus tu auras à cracker le bios du portable pour pouvoir désactiver le msr lock



Pas nécessairement. Tous les portables (et même les desktops) n'ont pas de MSR Lock.



johnios a dit:


> tu peux oublier les solutions clé en main ou tu as juste à cliquer sur des cases à l'installation qu'on trouve avec les desktop, sur portable tu vas te manger violemment un mur, sans jeu de mots



+1


----------

